

Optimism as Artificial Intelligence Pioneers Reunite  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/08/science/08sail.html?_r=1&ref=science&pagewanted=print

======
bootload
look here to see a picture of grizzled McCarthy and other AI luminaries ~
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/08/science/08sail.html?_r=1&#...</a>

